# Thin endometrial lining before FET



## roziepozie (Jan 13, 2017)

So a brief history! Im 38. Ttc 2 1/2 yrs. I had One mc a year and half ago at 7 weeks. DH has sperm morphology issues. Have done 2 failed ICSI. I am about to do FET with just one embryo left from last cycle. It's a high quality frozen at 2 days with 4 cells.I have been on estradiol (estrogen)for last 2 weeks. Had my scan today and my endometrial lining is only 5.7mm. RE says it's a beautiful looking lining with 3 layers but not very thick. He says thickness is not all you need. He is happy to go  ahead with transfer in 5 days time but I don't feel good about it been so thin.I have never had a thickness of more than 6.5mm for my ICSI and I am starting to think its an issue. RE says it probably won't thicken more than that by next week. He doesn't seem concerned as he says it's healthy and looks good. I am doing all I can in the meantime to try and thicken it naturally...hot water bottle, drinking raspberry leaf tea, massaging the area, trying to eat healthy, pregnacare vitamins. I heard red clover is good but I think it's too late to start them. any success stories with 6mm lining?? Any advice on what to do from experience? Im going a bit mad not really talking to anyone about this except my DH!! Thanks everyone


----------



## Shiny happy girl (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi Rosie - i think clinics vary very much on this. My clinic looks for triple lining as a priority and prefers if measuring 7mm on your scan date but arent strict like some clinics. My last 2 FETs didnt work and my lining was quite thin on both - 7.1 and 6.7 at scan date. My fresh cycle in 2014 worked and my lining was much thicker but it is more likely an embryo quality thing as they did transfer the best one at my fresh cycle. 

It sounds like you are doing all the right things though. Try pom juice too (pomegranate). Your lining will still thicken by a mm or so by transfer - i asked for them to check thickness when i had my transfer as i had been worrying like you and it had thickened by that much. 

Try not to worry - you could cancel and try again but still not get any thicker.  

Good luck   x


----------



## roziepozie (Jan 13, 2017)

Thanks so much for your reply shiny! Ah yes, I read about pom juice. I'm gonna try that too! I don't think i could bare to cancel this cycle I am so mentally psyched for it.. so i am gonna do my best to help it thicken in the mean time and hope for the best. I must ask them to do a scan on the day of the transfer, they never did but i will push for it this time! The curiosity always bothered me, I need to be more.assertive! I think its partially having confidence in my French too as I am doing it in France 
I am happy you had a cycle that worked for you by the way !! 

Xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl (Jan 29, 2014)

Thank you! Good luck - let me know how you get on! X


----------



## WatermelonBelly (May 18, 2017)

I wouldn’t transfer with that thickness. Depending on study, different clinics find no success with linings under 7 or even 8mm. Average are about 11.5-12 and some ladies have linings even much cushier than that.

I just had a FET this month and the lining was awful. I think on CD12 it was 6.7. The doc doubled my Progynova and retested a few days later. As it crept up to 7.7, he felt it was good enough and also tried to cheer me up by saying it was triple layer. Tbh, I had mixed feelings on whether to proceed with that or not.

In your shoes, I’d probably try to see if I could thicken it up before going ahead with the transfer.


----------



## roziepozie (Jan 13, 2017)

Thanks watermelon. I still have until Tuesday to see how it goes. I will insist on a scan on the day of transfer and if it is not at least 7mm I will consider cancelling. It's so hard and time is not on my side as I just turned 38 and have no other kids  Can I ask if you had any success with the FET this month with a lining of 7.7mm?


----------



## roziepozie (Jan 13, 2017)

Actually what am I saying. I can't cancel on the day. It will already be defrosted. Duh. I think all these drugs are making me a bit silly in the brain...😐


----------



## WatermelonBelly (May 18, 2017)

Is this a medicated cycle? Have they upped your meds? I know when my meds were doubled, the lining grew by 0.4-0.5mm a day so sped up.

My cycle with the 7.7mm lining has work so far (5weeks today) but admittedly the embryo was a hatching AA grade blast so as strong an embie as they get.


----------



## Inaaya (Aug 29, 2013)

I have had two pregnancies with first linin 7.2 and next one was 7.4.  Some women just have thin lining but I think if it's any less than 7mm when they ask u to start progesterone maybe think about cancelling as under 7mm is quite thin xx


----------



## Turia (Feb 2, 2013)

I've gone through 8 cycles of treatment one way or another.  On my last cycle, my lining was nicely tripled but only 7.1.  It was my lowest result ever...

I've now got a mischievous 2 year old  

Don't give up hope  

Turia x


----------



## Nicnik (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi Rosie,

I have struggled with thin lining in the past however, the one fresh IVF cycle I did that gave a positive, I think my lining was only 6.something on the day of transfer.  It ended in a missed miscarriage at 7 weeks, but that was probably due to embryo chromosomal issues.  From what I hear, the triple lining is important and most clinics want the lining to be 7mm minimum however, my local clinic still went ahead with my transfer a few years ago with mine being just over 6.  

Last cycle I drank 100% pure pomegranate juice (POM), raspberry leaf tea, and ate some fresh beetroot every day, hot water bottle on my tummy, as well as self-tummy massage and my lining was 8.7mm on day of transfer.  It was a medicated FET (4mg Progynova daily and 2 x 75mcg Estradot patches on buttocks every second day). It didn't result in a BFP but it was probably the thickest my lining had been.  

Best of luck and keep doing all the things you're doing (add in the POM juice and fresh beetroot too every day if you can!). Sending you   xx


----------



## roziepozie (Jan 13, 2017)

Watermelon...yes this is a medicated cycle. I'm taking eastrogen for last 2 week's 2mg pills 4 times a day and I will start progesterone tomorrow. Congrats to you by the way !!🤗

Inaaya and Turia thanka so much for the hope!! 😘Fantastic for you both. Praying it's at least 7mm or will cancel I think. Staying positive xx


----------



## roziepozie (Jan 13, 2017)

Niknic...thank you!!  I've already got my pom juice today! It's good to know that all these natural ways do help and we're not waisting our time on silly tales. We can't just depend on yucky synthetic hormones all the time it's not natural. Sending you baby dust and hugs too xx


----------



## WatermelonBelly (May 18, 2017)

Good luck! Lots of baby dust!


----------



## Shiny happy girl (Jan 29, 2014)

Rosie - how did it go this week? X


----------



## roziepozie (Jan 13, 2017)

Hi Shiny, thanks for asking! Well when I asked for a scan on the day of the transfer, he said he couldn't do it as I am using progesterone suppositories (600 mg per day) and he wouldn't have a clear image. Obviously by then I had a defrosted Embie so he did the transfer yesterday. Let the dreaded 2ww begin!!   i will continue to take baby aspirin and avoid hot water bottles and raspberry leaf tea but I wonder is there any other ways after the transfer to help with the lining and encourage implantation 🤔 I habe my doubts about this pineapple core business 😆


----------



## Shiny happy girl (Jan 29, 2014)

Congrats on being pupo! 

Just put your lining out of your head now then.  So i did the pineapple core thing after every transfer    Brazil nuts are good too i think.  Its crazy what we do isnt it? Im about to start a fresh cycle and trying to remember all the stuff i ate the first time! Think i had an avocado and protein shake a day  

Good luck! Let me know how you get on x


----------



## roziepozie (Jan 13, 2017)

Good luck with your fresh cycle Shiny! You must keep me updated!?
Protein shakes are definitely something I have to do as I am vegetarian and need to get as much protein through nuts, eggs, beans etc also. LOVE avocados so def will be getting them into me


----------

